# Crix



## Jwonni (Sep 22, 2005)

little buggers arn't they

put one in with spod yesterday went for a shower and when i came back i could not find him so maybe he dug himself a home coz spod had not moved

so this morning i thought i would try dangling one with tweezers in front of spod so managed to get one as i moved my tweezers into the tank the damn things sheds its legs and scampers of(in the tank) tried again and this one just wriggled free while in front of spod

so now i am at work with 3 (very small) crix in with spod

i dont think he will be in any danger they are tiny and he is upside down a foot above them

og yeah then my mam spotted one crawling across the top of the home (outside) so i put him back in the box but not sure how he got there anyway


----------



## ellroy (Sep 22, 2005)

Are they brown crickets? They are a nightmare for escaping...I'm sure your mantis will be ok....not sure about your mum!! How big is his cage?


----------



## Jwonni (Sep 22, 2005)

yeah i'm sure he'll be fine he is in a 12x12x12 inch glass box so lots of room

i got him a couple of days ago he was sold as medium nymph so i not sure what L he is, the crix are the brown ones but as i say they are a lot smaller than him maybe something like 1/5th his length with his bum stretched out and not in his bum curved over back position

i'm waiting for a fly to come in my house so i can chase it round hoping to catch it :lol:


----------



## Rick (Sep 22, 2005)

Don't worry about the crickets harming your mantis. People worry about that way more than they should. Feed your mantis only what it will consume in a very short period of time. During molting is when you need to worry about the crickets chewing on the mantis. Under normal circumstances they can't hurt a mants.


----------



## Chimpy666 (Sep 24, 2005)

Crickets are little buggers, i lost 2 i found them both in my sitting room so both got what was coming to them Millie had a feast....yummy


----------



## PseudoDave (Sep 24, 2005)

its when they get into the kitchen and behind the fridge... the little turds seem to just come from no-where all the time. When I catch an 'escapee', I also often sentence them to death, they were gonna be eaten anyway, its just that because of their bad behaviour they have to be taught a lesson... :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## Rick (Sep 24, 2005)

Yeah any escapees I find automatically die on the spot. I hope one day they will learn to just stay in their cage. Gonna die either way.


----------

